# How much do you feed your dog ?



## Simone (Mar 31, 2004)

I am still not sure how much I should feed the puppy per feeding .
Right now I feed him 3 times a day 5-5:30 am - 11- 11:30 am during the day some treats , maybe some banana and in the evening around 5:30- 6:00 pm, every feeding time I give him 1/4 of a cup of dryfood and in the evening just a spoonful of wet food mixed into the dryfood.
Is this to much ? not enouyh ? 
I don't want to free feed him, pluse I think Peanut would hunt Amigos food down all day long.


----------



## Pangos_Mum (Mar 16, 2004)

How old is your pup and what type of dry food are you feeding him? Has the vet instructed you to feed Amigo three times a day? Let me know :wave:


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

Three times a day sounds good to me. That's what our vet told us to do with Stella & Luna when they were little. We fed them Puppy chow(still feed stella with them) One thing that Chis also love, "as snacks", are apples so every once in a while me and my hubby give them some little pieces. :tongue8:


----------



## Simone (Mar 31, 2004)

Pango_Mom,

Amigo is now 14 weeks old, we feed him " Natural " dry food for small breeds.


----------



## Pangos_Mum (Mar 16, 2004)

Simone said:


> Pango_Mom,
> 
> Amigo is now 14 weeks old, we feed him " Natural " dry food for small breeds.


It sounds like you are feeding him the right amount. When you feed him to he eat it all or leaves some. If he eats it all that a good sign. If he leaves some just serve a smaller portion next time. I feed Pango twice a day 1/2 a cup each time. He is also on a diet (he is a little ham). Also the fruit snacks are perfect for little Chis. Pango just loves apples, bananas, and sometimes if mom is nice a little serving of frozen non fat vanilla yogurt. I don't think there is anything wrong with the amount you are feeding Peanuts "Mini Me"Amigo.


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

Well nothing beats the word of an experienced chi owner, just letting you know i posted some links to chihuahua feeding guides in a new post
mia
x


----------



## Simone (Mar 31, 2004)

Great thanks a lot.
The vet didn't tell me anything about feeding,(but I also didn't ask her 
 .)
I was just worried that it would be to much because the breeder said a 3/4 cup when he is adult. But she free fed him . And I really want to control what /how much he eats.
Amigo eats everything and some if I would let him.


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

CoCo eats about a 1/4 cup dry kibble through out the day. She actually eats most of it in the evening.


----------



## Simone (Mar 31, 2004)

1/4 cup for the whole day ???
Now I am confiused, like I said in a one of the other posts. I feed Amigo 3 times a day , each time a 1/4 cup and he eats all of it.
He is now 3 month old and weighs 3- 3,1/2 pound.


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Simone said:


> 1/4 cup for the whole day ???
> Now I am confiused, like I said in a one of the other posts. I feed Amigo 3 times a day , each time a 1/4 cup and he eats all of it.
> He is now 3 month old and weighs 3- 3,1/2 pound.


Sorry...forgot to add that CoCo is 4 pounds full grown. She is 2 1/2 years old. Your Amigo is still a puppy and is still growing. CoCo isn't. Besides, I think my son sneaks her cerial in the morning when he is munching on it.


----------



## niecole (Apr 19, 2004)

I feed bailey about two times a day. In the morning and when we get home from work.


----------



## biscuits (May 27, 2004)

I feed my chis once a day in the evening.. each meal consists of 2 tablespoon of kibbles.. sometimes, they can't even finish :?


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi,
I feed all three of my chi's twice a day, once before I leave for class (in the morning) and once when I get home from work (evening).

I was told by my vet that the directions on the back of dog food bags are a good measurment to go by...usually the bag tell you to feed just a little more then your pup will probably eat. 

It is a great idea to control when your pup eats...helps with potty training, helps with weight control, and it allows them to know you are in charge, just in case they decide to challange you (usually not the case).

I feed both Tequila and Kylie one small handfull of kibble twice a day, Ginger I feed more because she is younger. Kylie is on a diet though (since her surgeries she has been less active = more weight has been put on) so she has different food. 

General rule is that a dog will eat less and less as they get older...so if you notice they tell you to feed a puppy more then an adult, that is why...since they stop growing they dont need to eat quite as much. Tequila is going to be one year old tomorrow and I have noticed her appitite has lessened the past couple months. 

-Jessica


----------



## Sweety (May 29, 2004)

Simone, sorry to have "borrowed" your post, but I didn't want to open another with the same question.

My baby is 8 weeks and I've been told to feed her tinned food in the morning and evening and let her munch on dry food through out the day. She says I should eventually wean her off of the wet food altogether, but that's proving to be difficult. She really gobbles the wet stuff, but if I put 10 bits of dry food, there are eight by the evening.

Should I get her off the wet stuff cold turkey??


----------



## Simone (Mar 31, 2004)

Don't worry, "Sweety"

Amigo is now 6 month old and has 4,50, I still feed him 3 times a day each 1/4 of a cup and in the evening he gets some wet food into the dry food. He is running around with Peanut(yellow Lab) they are the best buddy's. Anyway , now I want to get him of the lunch time and just feed him twice. He still is on "IAMS puppy food for small breed" and this Cesar wet food. I think as soon as I put him on Adult food for small breeds , he will eat less.(just a guess)

Sweety because of your wet food problem , personal I think it is ok to feed the dog SOME wet food. Like Peanut He gets in the morning his dry food and during the day some treats "tooth" friendly and in the evening he also gets wet food mixed with either Veg, or rice, maybe some pasta and some dry food for the crunch. But with the wet food he is on Weight control.


----------



## vrosario63 (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re:feedings*

I have owned 5 chi's in the past and I just got a pup. He is 11 weeks old. The way I feed him and all the others in the past is that I take a 5.5 oz. can of ol'boy dog food and divide it into quarters. I give him a quarter of the can and a tablespoon of dry Eukanuba small breed puppy mixed. I do this 3 times a day. I also trained him to go in a litter box as I have with all my chi's. It's the best thing. But it is very important to keep eatting times set. This way it is easy on the owner to house train your chi...Here is a picture of the little guy...(NIMO)...As you can see his ears are starting to stay up.


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

THANKS EVERYONE THIS IS VERY HELPFUL
IM TAKING NOTE READY


----------



## schnauhuahua (Dec 27, 2005)

ok...I'm confused now too. My lil pup is about 10-11 weeks old (and weighs maybe 2 lbs - definitely less - she hasn't been weighed at the vet yet so I have no clue really how much she weighs). I'm feeding her apprx 1/4 cup per day...I split it up throughout the day and feed her 4 times per day. I don't think I'm feeding her enough now. I feel like a bad mommy :shock: But she's a little butterball and I'm worried that if I put all her food down for her she'll just eat until she blows up. OH NO! I feel awful


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

all my dogs are feed the same... dry food out all the time. 
darla


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

IM JUST CNFUSED SHOULD YOU TAKE THE FOOD AWAY AROUND 30MINS AFTER U HAV PUT IT DOWN TO GET THEM USED TO EATIN CONTROLLED AMOUNTS AND HELPING WITH TOILET, AND THEN TAKE AWAY THE WATER AT AROUND 7PM TO STOP ACCIDENTS IN THE NI8GHT 
IM GETTING TOLD O MANY THINGS MY BRAIN IS GOING ROUND AND ROUND 
LOL
JO
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX :wave:


----------



## Freddiesmom (Nov 29, 2005)

I free feed my puppy he is 10 weeks old today should i be putting him on a some sort of thing?


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

2nd i free feed (all of my animals), i feel if you schedule their meals, they will hoard over their food...in the wild animals eat when they are hungry. of course if a dog has a weight problem, that's a different story


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i free feed, my dogs have acess to dry food and water ALL the time, both are completly puppy pad/box trained. they get a little "wet food" in the morning and evening (by wet food i mean its home made, in the morning they get scrambled egg, plain nothign edded and dry cooked (no oil) (they get 1 medium egg between them) in the evening they get some form of meat usually beef or chicken cooked dry (again no oils) either boiled broiled grilled or cooked in a pan with water instead of oil) with a little potatoe or pasta and usually a little cooked carrot and cooked peas, and a little broth gravy (gravy made ONLY from the meat broth) they get about 2 tablespoons of the "wet" dinner. however i only give them the "wet" food because i feel like id get bored eating the same food everyday so why wouldnt they. 

there is ABSOLUTLY nothing wrong with free feeding just as there is nothign wrong with scheduald feeding.
in general feeding on a schedual is more convinent on the owner in ways of potty training, or if you have a dog that doesnt know when to stop eating. however generally if you free feed from day one they won thave a problem with overeating because they realize no need to rush or hog the food because its always there... however of course their potty schedual isnt as set when they eat when they want (which is fine if you have an older dog who knows ot hold it or a dog with acess to a pee pad or litterbox.

freefeeding or schedual feeding, look at the bag the food comes in, every food will recomend different amounts becuase every food has slightly different ingredients or different amounts of ingredients which is why youll find different foods say different things, you shoudl look at the bag of the food your feeding, find the age and weight and it should give you a generalized amount that the dog shoudl be eating that day. if you free feed, measure out this amount put it in the bowl and leave it out all day for them to help youself, (this way you know the puppy is not overeating)
if your schedual feeding take this amount and divide it up betwen the amount of feedings per day...if your feeding wet AND dry give them less of the drys recomended amount or less wet food, wet food generally has more calories and usually seen more as the junk food of the doggy world. (of course depending on the brand)

hope this helps...

just remember, the dry kibble is MUCH better for keeping the teeth clean. if your feeding wet food or mixing their dry food with their wet...you might want to brush their teeth.


----------



## Scintillater (Jan 10, 2006)

I used to free feed my pom half a cup of her dry adult food when she was the only dog, but that's because she's a delicate eater. But now, there are 2 other dogs who would steal her food, so I had to put them all on regimented times hahaha.

My started with 3 times a day for my chi when he was a pup. He just went to 2 times a day as he's one year old now on adult food. He has half a cup in total a day and some treats throughout the day. He's on a very concentrated (more expensive) dog food and I find he gets full on less of it than other brands. He might finish it all, or some days he doesn't. He's only 4lbs full grown, but super active all day long. If i put more food out, I think he'd eat it all and become a little piggy. I think two times a day is good when they're adults, but as far as how much, depends on their size and activity. just remember, the recommendations on the bag is only a recommendation to make absolutely sure your dog doesn't starve, so sometimes following that, you could over OR underfeed your dog depending on the amount of activity they get.

hope this helps.


----------

